# A Christian is suppose to..................



## Ronnie T (Oct 18, 2012)

A Christian is suppose to........................


.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 18, 2012)

Worship our Lord and obey the Holy Spirit!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2012)

Be more like Jesus as opposed to following the legal part of it. That's important too but, helping people and forgiving people are more important. Living a Christian life more than studying about it or talking about it. Making sacrifices for others.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 18, 2012)

Jesus said "follow me"


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 19, 2012)

love your neighbor as yourself and love God with all your heart, soul, mind, and strength.  Do that and everything else will follow.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 19, 2012)

Share God's word and love, make disciples.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re:*

-Die to self every day, then live for Christ!
-Be a follower, not a fan!
-Make disciples as you have been charged to do!
-Love God, Love Others!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 19, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Jesus said "follow me"



^^^^This.  The trick is figuring out what that really means.  For me, it is "Love your neighbors," "feed the poor," "tell your friends/world," etc.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2012)

Live the exchanged life: , Christ in you the hope of Glory.  
And no longer 'work' for God but enjoy Him... moment by 
moment. 
His gifts, His Spirit, His will... imparted to us in that close 
place beside Him.  The "doing" must always follow the "being"


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2012)

.............. live in the contentment of knowing that in Christ I can be at peace in life.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 19, 2012)

love God and the neigbourhood.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> .............. live in the contentment of knowing that in Christ I can be at peace in life.


 
Love this one!

In fact, I love them all... there's not necc. a right/wrong way to put it down is there?


----------



## revrandyf (Oct 19, 2012)

Woodsong said:


> love your neighbor as yourself and love God with all your heart, soul, mind, and strength.  Do that and everything else will follow.



THAT'S IT!  Jesus said so!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 19, 2012)

forgive those that tresspass against him


----------



## RNC (Oct 19, 2012)

seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you  ;]

Matt 6:33


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 19, 2012)

Bring forth good fruit.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 19, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> ^^^^This.  The trick is figuring out what that really means.  For me, it is "Love your neighbors," "feed the poor," "tell your friends/world," etc.


It is all of that because that is what he did. But it has much deeper meaning. The chosen were to follow Moses through the dessert to the promise land. Jesus being the "prophet likened to Moses" leads us to the promise


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2012)

If properly thought out, this could become the longest thread on this forum.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2012)

....... think more of other people than they do themselves.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 20, 2012)

... set mind on things above, not on things of earth ...

(Why? How?)...

for you have died and your life is hid with Christ in God.

Another example of what I call the exchanged _life_, Christ's in _ours_, Christ as _ours_.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 20, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Be more like Jesus as opposed to following the legal part of it. That's important too but, helping people and forgiving people are more important. Living a Christian life more than studying about it or talking about it. Making sacrifices for others.



Amen!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 21, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> It is all of that because that is what he did. But it has much deeper meaning. The chosen were to follow Moses through the dessert to the promise land. Jesus being the "prophet likened to Moses" leads us to the promise



Isn't that completed through salvation?  Or, am I missing your point?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 22, 2012)

to realize that perhaps the Kingdom is not a melting pot?


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 22, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> A Christian is suppose to........................
> 
> 
> .




I wonder how this compares to,

A Christian will........................?




If you have a hard copy of Strong's Exhaustive Concordance, look at "should".  I found it interesting.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 22, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Bring forth good fruit.



That about covers it all.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 22, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> A Christian is suppose to........................
> 
> 
> .



Love your neighbors.
Forgive
Spread the Gospel
Be likeminded with Christ.
Do unto others.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2012)

............ be more Christ-like every day.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 23, 2012)

...dwell a little on Matthew 5, 6 & 7.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2012)

........ live in a covenant relation with "his/her" Lord.


----------



## creation's_cause (Oct 23, 2012)

Live expecting the imminent return of Christ!  Come quickly Lord Jesus!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 23, 2012)

Ecclesiastes 12. Fear the LORD and follow his commands


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 24, 2012)

Q. 1. What is the chief end of man?
A. Man’s chief end is to glorify God,[1] and to enjoy him forever.[2]


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Swamp Runner said:


> Q. 1. What is the chief end of man?
> A. Man’s chief end is to glorify God,[1] and to enjoy him forever.[2]



BINGO!

That is the answer to the OP.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> BINGO!
> 
> That is the answer to the OP.



No and yes. It is but a teaser. It is but the introduction of the importance of "works" to the answer... as in "A  Christian is supposed to glorify God by doing in the here and now...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From Man's Chief End is to Glorify God 

by Thomas Watson 
Edited by George Rogers 


Question. 1. What is the chief end of man? 

Answer. Man's chief end is to glorify God, and to enjoy him for ever.



Here are two ends of life specified. 1. The glorifying of God. 2. The enjoying of God.

First. The glorifying of God, 1 Pet. 4:11. "That God in all things may be glorified." The glory of God is a silver thread which must run through all our actions. l Cor. 10:31. "Whether therefore ye eat or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God." Everything works to some end in things natural and artificial; now, man being a rational creature, must propose some end to himself, and that should be, that he may lift up God in the world. He had better lose his life than the end of his living. The great truth asserted is that the end of every man's living should be to glorify God. Glorifying God has respect to all the persons in the Trinity; it respects God the Father who gave us life; God the Son, who lost his life for us; and God the Holy Ghost, who produces a new life in us; we must bring glory to the whole Trinity.
---------------------------------------------------------------

I would also suggest to Glorify God is not just a vote for Him in the spiritual elections and yet an acceptance of "living",( agreeing, doing and promoting) as per a world  in which the devil rules.

So a christian is supposed to.... "work and pray" for the expansion of the Kingdom in the here and now. This in the heart, and many other things, is to give glory to God.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 25, 2012)

Man's sole purpose is to glorify God.  I think, if that is our focus, it covers all implication of things we are supposed to do.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 30, 2012)

Show God in you by your deeds "


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (Nov 8, 2012)

Love God, Love Others, Love Yourself, Serve


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 8, 2012)

Never give up on Him, for He never gives up on us.


----------



## TNTURK (Nov 11, 2012)

Do all things without complaining and disputing, 15 that you may become blameless and harmless, children of God without fault in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, 16 holding fast the word of life, so that I may rejoice in the day of Christ that I have not run in vain or labored in vain.  Phillipians 2:14-16  NKJV


----------



## Obediah01 (Apr 21, 2014)

"Keep His way," but you can not do that if you do not know it, figure this is in part why we are told to study to show ourselves approved unto God. (His way is a mystery in modern day religious circles and it is not hard to figure out why either as the primary objective of religious orgs is cash flow NOT standing in thee truth.)


----------



## the HEED! (May 29, 2014)

Id say the Golden Rule will cover all your bases...


----------

